# clunking noise from front?



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

cv joints, wheel bearings, strut bearings? I have been nothing but a VW person untill now. If I heard those noises in a VW those are what I would think. Its a kind of dull thumping noise when just cruising along. It definatly is a part that only moves when the car is moving, so I do not think it has to do with the engine at all. Any suggestions would be appreciated, especially if you have had a similar experience.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I don't think it's CV joints, they're not a thumping and they only make noice when you're turning...


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

angryface said:


> cv joints, wheel bearings, strut bearings? I have been nothing but a VW person untill now. If I heard those noises in a VW those are what I would think. Its a kind of dull thumping noise when just cruising along. It definatly is a part that only moves when the car is moving, so I do not think it has to do with the engine at all. Any suggestions would be appreciated, especially if you have had a similar experience.


I had a similiar problem once, and it turned out that the front shock braces were bad. Does it happen constantly, or just over bumps? The older b13's also have front axels that go on them, but hard to tell without hearing/looking at the car.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

92sentra said:


> I had a similiar problem once, and it turned out that the front shock braces were bad. Does it happen constantly, or just over bumps? The older b13's also have front axels that go on them, but hard to tell without hearing/looking at the car.



It seems to be the worst when going over slight bumps, I was thinking it may be the exhaust but I dont see how since the manifold and whatnot are in the front and secured there. It definatly seems wheel/suspension related. Shock braces? as in the strut bearings at the top of the suspension?


----------



## kibitok (Jan 16, 2004)

*bushes, tie-rod ends?*

my suggestion would also be to check your tie rod ends. they might be worn down and working loose. that combined with worn main bushings(rubber) located under the car attached under the front floor pans.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

kibitok said:


> my suggestion would also be to check your tie rod ends. they might be worn down and working loose. that combined with worn main bushings(rubber) located under the car attached under the front floor pans.



Thank you so much for your help. What are the main bushings connected to? Reccomended repair manual? haynes?


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

angryface said:


> It seems to be the worst when going over slight bumps, I was thinking it may be the exhaust but I dont see how since the manifold and whatnot are in the front and secured there. It definatly seems wheel/suspension related. Shock braces? as in the strut bearings at the top of the suspension?


Sorry if I don't remember the exact name for them, but you can see them by opening the hood and looking to each side where the struts bolt on top. The pair didn't cost that much, and if you have the right tools, you could do it pretty easily.


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

if it starts thumping harder when you're slowing down and if the thumping is pretty constant while you're moving

check your ball bearings

that's one part on this car that i'd definitely describe as a thumping noise when it goes out


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

Blitztech said:


> if it starts thumping harder when you're slowing down and if the thumping is pretty constant while you're moving
> 
> check your ball bearings
> 
> that's one part on this car that i'd definitely describe as a thumping noise when it goes out




the wheel bearings you mean?
:woowoo:


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

Well I did some searching around and from what I found it looks like its either the wheel bearing, or the ball joint. I did the old wheel push while the car was parked and it definatly has some loosness there if I wiggled it from the left to the right. So whats your take? Wheel bearing or balljoint?...or both?


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

angryface said:


> the wheel bearings you mean?
> :woowoo:


lol yeh, i was tired, forgive me


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

balljoint. and if thats not it, its the control arm bushings. the balljoint is easy with a jack, wrench, needlenose pliers, and a prybar. its really easy. the bushings are a PITA...i don't even want to go into that right now.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

LexKyB13 said:


> balljoint. and if thats not it, its the control arm bushings. the balljoint is easy with a jack, wrench, needlenose pliers, and a prybar. its really easy. the bushings are a PITA...i don't even want to go into that right now.



how about now?  I am aiming towards a bushing more than anything since t seems to make the noise when I let off the gas and stops when I get on it like its rocking when I let off and pinning it when I get on it.


----------

